# Female Vizsla Seasons



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

My female Vizsla is 8 months.
I'm expecting her to come into season from anytime now really.
What can I expect from a season. Does anyone have any advice on them? or how best to prepare?
Does it affect their temperament much? Will she grow/fill out more after a season?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/female-vizsla-heat-cycle-explained.html

The most viewed post on my blog over the last year. Hope it gives you an idea.

redbirddog


----------

